# Why does Organic Milk Smell like Farts?



## MadWorldSonnet

...Or am I just a freak?









It seems like every brand I've tried has a...well....a farty smell to it. I've tried Horizon, Nature's Promise and Trader Joes and, for the most part the same...TJs seems to only get that smell after being open for a day.

And nope, it's not my fridge, because I have other perishables that don't smell...and often it smells as soon as I open it-even if I open it as soon as I get home from the grocery store.

Other (non-organic) milks don't smell funny to me. The taste doesn't seem to be altered...except for when I can't get past the smell.

Any ideas?


----------



## eco_mama

maybe it came from a gassy cow?


----------



## fishface

I've never experienced this. I sniff milk regularly to make sure it isn't spoiled. I'll check it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## MadWorldSonnet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eco_mama* 
maybe it came from a gassy cow?

Hehehe...It'd have to be one super milk producing cow, because it's literally every organic milk I've gotten (except TJs, which smells fine for a day or two before smelling farty).


----------



## AJP

Are they ultrapasteurized? I think that can produce off smells, more than standard pasteurization.


----------



## staceychev

Weird. I can't say mine does this in terms of actual, um, flatulence smell. But I do have aversions to some brands, probably because of smell. I won't buy the Wegman's brand organic for instance. And I'm not crazy about Nature's Promise either. We stick to Organic Valley. (I avoid Horizon because I'm not convinced about their cred!)


----------



## mellonmellow

Must be something in the pasteurization process. When I travel to foreign countries, a lot of their mainstream milk companies have milk that smells like "fart," and their explanation is always the different pasteurization process. Can't tell you exactly what's different though... Please share with us if you know.


----------



## mackysmama

I thought it was only us! Upon drinking certain brands of organic milk (which we use exlusively), I've said "well, this smells like @ss" and my partner agreed. It does seem to only be a few brands (horizon one of them, and the target brand) and only every now and then. The milk isn't spoiled but it definately smells and tastes like butt. There is no other way to describe it. Actually, the taste isn't bad but you have to hold your breath until it gets in there.







I haven't had the problem with central market brand or whole foods brand, which we buy because they are cheaper. A mystery!

I am going with the gassy cows.


----------



## Tellera

All milk smells icky to me, but Horizon is absolutely vomitous.


----------



## mimid

Never noticed it in my milk, but I buy organic raw milk so that would explain it if it is the pasteurization.


----------



## guestmama9916

I just assumed it was because organic milk cartons were made of paper (or is it cardboard?) and regular milk comes in plastic jugs. I lived near a paper mill when I was little and it smelled like poop. As a matter of fact, I thought people were saying poo poo mill instead of paper mill for the longest time.


----------



## spughy

I buy organic milk all the time and I have never noticed a farty smell, either from milk in cardboard or milk in glass. I cannot STAND milk from plastic jugs, it always tastes plasticky and disgusting.









I'm in Canada though, and we don't typically have ultrapasteurized milk, so maybe that's it?

It's also possible that the cows are on some kind of wacky feed... what cows eat certainly affects the taste of the milk. Grass-fed milk is sweeter, even pasteurized.

ETA: just had a thought - is it possible they'd be using a sulphur-based cleaning solution for the containers somewhere along the line? Like with wine bottles?


----------



## OakBerry

I've noticed this in different brands of organic milk and I think it's the coated cardboard cartons that the milk is packaged in.


----------



## chaoticzenmom

I think that all milk stinks. I can't even drink it anymore since switching to soy/rice/almond milk.

Gassy cow:LOL ewwww

Lisa


----------



## BlueStateMama

ITA - it *always* smells "off" to me!!


----------



## mouso

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJP* 
Are they ultrapasteurized? I think that can produce off smells, more than standard pasteurization.

It might be that. I cannot stand ultrapasteurized milk. And a lot of organic milk is ultrapastuerized. I have to be sure it's not or I will not drink it.
It smells weird and tastes weird to me. Everyone thinks I'm nuts.
But then I put it in DH's head and now he thinks it tastes weird too.


----------



## aradia

I think its the ultrapastuerization too, the Costco/Kirkland brand smells and tastes yucky/farty to me. The OV or WFM that are not brought to such a high temp smell mild/sweet.

It could also be a quality issue with the private labels brands (Kirkland, Target, Woodstock Farms) which then they cover up with the superheating.


----------



## Kb Yo

MadWorldSonnet said:


> ...Or am I just a freak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like every brand I've tried has a...well....a farty smell to it. I've tried Horizon, Nature's Promise and Trader Joes and, for the most part the same...TJs seems to only get that smell after being open for a day.
> 
> And nope, it's not my fridge, because I have other perishables that don't smell...and often it smells as soon as I open it-even if I open it as soon as I get home from the grocery store.
> 
> Other (non-organic) milks don't smell funny to me. The taste doesn't seem to be altered...except for when I can't get past the smell.
> 
> Any ideas?


Methane is released


----------



## Mr Adam Keefe

MadWorldSonnet said:


> ...Or am I just a freak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like every brand I've tried has a...well....a farty smell to it. I've tried Horizon, Nature's Promise and Trader Joes and, for the most part the same...TJs seems to only get that smell after being open for a day.
> 
> And nope, it's not my fridge, because I have other perishables that don't smell...and often it smells as soon as I open it-even if I open it as soon as I get home from the grocery store.
> 
> Other (non-organic) milks don't smell funny to me. The taste doesn't seem to be altered...except for when I can't get past the smell.
> 
> Any ideas?


Idk what it is? But I know it's real. I am a single daddy of three my baby girl age 3 and my two boys 4 and 7. My boys love it because they can talk about farts at the table, as soon as the milk or creamer is opened and they catch a wiff. But only until the boss (baby sister) puts a stop it which she does. Lol. But anyways I just Googled " why does my organic milk and organic coffee creamer always smell like farts" and I came across this chat, plus a lot more so it's good to know it's not just me, but I am not convinced by any of the explanations or assumptions as of yet. Until then, Organic Daddy out. Namasta!


----------



## alamavenom

I've never experienced this. I sniff milk regularly to make sure it isn't spoiled. I'll check it out tomorrow morning.


----------

